# Charge + Synchronisation



## le.viking (19 Septembre 2010)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai un problème sur mon iPad, connu de beaucoup d'utilisateur PC et surement quelques MAC.
Je parle des port USB pas suffisamment puissant pour charger nos iPad... (!!!)

Bref, en cherchant un moyen de contourner le problème, je suis tombé sur ça :
http://www.pearl.fr/cables/cables-informatiques/usb/cable-usb-double_TG1070.html
Commandé et bien reçu, ce type de câble ne fonctionne pas !!
En effet, quelque soit la façon de brancher ce câble, il ne suffit toujours pas à alimenter l'iPad pendant l'a sychro 

Du coup, je viens de penser à ce type de montage avec ce câble en Y (Cf.piece jointe au message)

Je me pose la question de la puissance ...
En effet, ce câble ne filtre en rien la puissance électrique ici.
On a donc la puissance du chargeur apple + la puissance du port USB de l'ordinateur.

A votre avis, il y a un risque pour l'iPad ?
Ce principe est viable ?


----------

